# صور اكليل الشوك الحقيقى | مسمار المسيح الحقيقى | قطعة من الصليب | كاتدرائية نوترادام باريس فرنسا



## bila2 (4 أبريل 2010)

قد جاء الوقت لأكتب لكم و اعرض لكم اكليل الشوك لتنظروا و تتأملوا فى عظمة المسيح و احكى لكم القصة من البداية الى نهاية المعلومة اين اكليل الشوك?! و هل يمكن لى ان اراه?! بالتأكيد يمكن لك ان تراه , و يمكن ان تعرف عنة الكثير من المعلومات حتى تستطيع و تتمكن من اجابة سؤال اى شخص يطرحه عليك قبل ان اشرع فى بدأ موضوعى ان هذا الموضوع مترجم من موقع كاتدرائية النوتردام بباريس فرنسا , لأن هذة تعتبر اول موضوعاتى فى منتدى السيد العذراء و تعودوا منى على الموضوعات الحصرية و المترجمة 






سيشمل الموضوع بعض القطع الاثرية الموجودة فى كاتدرائية نوتردام باريس , فرنسا و التى تحتوى على قطعة من الصليب و اكليل الشوك و مسمار الصليب 
تضم الكاتدرائية تاج عبارة عن حلقة مجمعة من مجموعة قصب و توجد الاشواك فى هذة الدائرة المصصمة من الذهب و يبلغ قطرها 21 سم و قد قسمت الاشواك على يد الاباطرة البيزنطين و ملوك فرنسا بعد نقلة القسطنطينية عام 1063 م و اهدائها الى ملوك اوربا و كان اكليل الشوك فى القدس عام 409 م و فى عام 1238 م قام الامبراطور بلدوين الثانى الاتينى بأهدائة الى الملك لويس الحادى عشر ملك فرنسا و حفظة فى كنيسة ثم نقل عام 1806 م الى كاتدرائية نوتردام بباريس .































ثم نستعرض بعض الصور عن باقى الاثار الموجودة فى تلك الكنيسة خشبة الصليب و المسمار 


هذة هى الخشبة الموجودة فى الكنيسة و يقال ان الصليب قد قسم الى اجزاء و يوجد جزء منة فى مصر فى دمياط كنيسة سيدهم بشاى 
















و هذا المسمار الموجود فى الكنيسة و المسامير مقسمة كالتالى :-

 *مسمار**فى كنيسة الصليب  بروما**. *
*ومسمار فى دير سان  دنيس**. *
*المسمار الثالث فى  دير سان جيرمان بفرنسا**. *

















​

منقول من منتدى السيدة العذراء


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## bila2 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لتعبك ومجهودك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2010)




----------



## vetaa (9 أبريل 2010)

*جميييييله الصور
وطريقه عرض الموضوع كمان

ميرسى
*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 أبريل 2010)

مرسي ليك على صور الجميله

ربنايباركك


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2010)

*المسمار فعلا كبير اوى كيف احتملك كل ذلك يا الهى من اجلى*
*شكرا للموضوع القيم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا اكتير ع ها الصور الحلوة اكتير
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووعه 
شكرا كتير على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## toty sefo (15 أبريل 2010)

*صور جميله ومعلومات قيمه *
*شكرا لك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2010)

*الله الصور فى منتهى الجمال
 ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع فى منت**هى الجمااال*​


----------

